# Multimeter



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

I have an old/useless/crappy multimeter and I am looking to buy a new one. Flukes are nice, but they cost a bundle. Mostly I would be checking the typical things (continuity, resistance/impedance, voltage, current). Any thoughts?


----------



## Mikelite80 (Sep 1, 2010)

Try searching. Comes up pretty often. Pro's like fluke, most others go with something cheaper. 

http://www.diychatroom.com/f29/multi-meter-94968/


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh, yes....the search function...heard about that one time....

I don't know why I didn't think about that...rookie mistake

thanks for the link


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

If you are not needing temperature readings than high end (tons of functions) Fieldpiece is probably not the way to go but you might want to check out their website anyways to get a feel for their meters.

For regular old resistance and amps and continuity and voltage you can't beat the Fluke T (T-600 and T-1000) series. Relatively inexpensive ($50-ish?, that's a guess) and you can play baseball in the major leagues with that thing and it will still work.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Make that $125-ish. Great meter, though. Worth every penny.

http://www.fieldpiece.com/clamp-meters/sc46

Many more functions than that Fluke that you can definitely get some real world use from and around $85 on the net. If you walk into an hvac supply house you can bargain a bit. Seen 'em for $75 and also worth every penny.


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

Bought a Fluke T-5 1000. I'll try it out this weekend. It was about $100 and that's no bad.


----------



## D5T_Designs (May 20, 2011)

You got a good deal on the 1000 they're usually around 150. I have the 600 and the 1000, though I dont ever have much need for the 1000. Overall it's one of my best and favorite meters. I also carry a couple greenlee dm-40's on me, they're relatively cheap, nice small form factor, and handle lower dc voltage as well so i keep one in the car for troubleshooting


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Buy a Simpson 260 if you want the classic bulletproof meter.


----------

